# Initium Mortis (Kil Jaeden) sucht Heiler



## Barnabas@IM (23. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Habt Ihr Spaß am raiden? 

Interesse den aktuellen Content mitzuerleben? 

Sucht Ihr eine angenehme Gildenatmosphäre? 

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen in Karazhan, Gruuls Lair und/oder bei Magtheridon? 

Dann bewerbt Euch unter www.initium-mortis.com oder sprecht mich ingame an. (Barnabas) 

Informationen über uns, findet Ihr natürlich auch auf unserer Homepage.

Initium Mortis suche momentan noch folgene Healklassen: 

- 1-2 Heal Shamms 

- 1 Resto Druid 

- 1 Holypriest 

- 1 Holypala 


Grüße 


Barnabas


----------

